# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Srength gains while on keto type diet

## strength_addict14

I have been doing Dave Palumbo's diet for about a month now. I know that this doesn't make much sense, but I have been making very good consistent gains in all my lifts. Have you guys exp. something like this? Truthfully I was expecting the opposite. Dropping body fat well which was the point.

----------


## Doc.Sust

i made great gains for years following this type of diet. i think people become to dependent on the idea that one need an enormous amount of carbs to lift, you dont

----------


## Madmax209

Can you guys post some experiences with Palumbo's diet + results? I'd like to give a try to this diet, since the strength gains, which you mention, sound very interesting...

----------


## strength_addict14

Once you get past the first week and get into ketosis you feel great. Make sure you are getting good fats in you because thats where your energy comes from. I was really suprised at how well I responded. Fat started to peel off me and I felt very strong. Can't drink milk though which is torture for me as I love the stuff haha. I would give it a shot bro, I really dont think that we need a bunch of carbs, we are hunter-gathers after all.

----------


## Madmax209

Are you getting the cheat meal every week bro?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have been doing Dave Palumbo's diet for about a month now. I know that this doesn't make much sense, but I have been making very good consistent gains in all my lifts. Have you guys exp. something like this? Truthfully I was expecting the opposite. Dropping body fat well which was the point.


You'l find that 2 weekly cheat meals may help even more with power. Fat/proteins help build strength and like doc said-carbs can be over-rated for power-lifting or lower volume training..I would not stay in ketosis long term because its tough on the body..

----------


## strength_addict14

What do you guys think a reasonable cheat meal would be? Gallon of milk? haha thats really what I crave on this diet.

----------


## DSM4Life

> You'l find that 2 weekly cheat meals may help even more with power. Fat/proteins help build strength and like doc said-carbs can be over-rated for power-lifting or lower volume training..I would not stay in ketosis long term because its tough on the body..


Did it for a while then i went on a carb binge. I never knew i could eat so much until i totally gave in  :LOL:

----------


## strength_addict14

^^^ Yeah I tell you I am afraid that if I got my hands on some mashed potatoes I might not stop eating untill I hit the E.R. lol Although now that I have been on this diet for over a month my body goes crazy if I dont just pound protein in myself all day.

----------


## DSM4Life

> ^^^ Yeah I tell you I am afraid that if I got my hands on some mashed potatoes I might not stop eating untill I hit the E.R. lol Although now that I have been on this diet for over a month my body goes crazy if I dont just pound protein in myself all day.


Like they say, whatever you deprive the body of it will just make it crave more, 100% true. At one point i was out of control  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## strength_addict14

^^ haha I could see how it could happen.....and quick like too!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> ..I would not stay in ketosis long term because its tough on the body..


agreed ronnie,

by the way, how have you been?

----------


## Madmax209

> I have been doing Dave Palumbo's diet for about a month now. I know that this doesn't make much sense, but I have been making very good consistent gains in all my lifts. Have you guys exp. something like this? Truthfully I was expecting the opposite. Dropping body fat well which was the point.


Hey man, still on keto diet?

----------


## strength_addict14

Not as restricted as the one above. I added in 1/2 cup of oats in the morning, an 1/2 of brown rice twice a day. Dont eat carbs after my ppwo about 330 pm which is just the half cup of br. I try to keep the carb intake under 100 grams a day on training days, round 50 grams on non training days. I feel great now energy level wise. I just got a little on the tired side after the Palumbo diet. Although it did produce very good results.

----------

